
Greyhole – Redundant Storage Pooling Using Samba - lormayna
https://www.greyhole.net/#features
======
oneweekwonder
> curl -Ls [http://bit.ly/gh-install-package](http://bit.ly/gh-install-
> package) | sudo sh

Yes let us pipe a script from a changeable uri controlled by a third-party.

But then again Homebrew, Chocolatey, GitLab, etc is also guilty of this!

~~~
sytse
GitLab only does this on https sites as far as I know and offer a link so
people that are concerned can copy the whole script.

------
andmarios
I do something similar with aufs and snapraid.

Aufs is responsible for the storage pool (union mount). I look forward to
replace it with something integrated in the Linux kernel (e.g overlayfs).

Snapraid is responsible for the redundancy. It kind of implements an offline
RAID5 scenario per file —instead of per disk block—, it only maintains a
parity disk. Of course since it is offline, you have to update the parity
every time you change a file. Usually once per day or per week is ok for long
term storage. This approach offers many advantages. Every data disk just works
everywhere since it has a common filesystem in it. Via parity data you can
undelete files, find duplicate files and correct read errors. You won't lose
all drives if you lose more than parity+1 drives. It allows scrubbing and
rebuilding.

------
njharman
Given the restrictions (no large files, no open (for long time) files, not
lots of small files, nothing you need accessible 100% of time) what use case
does this fill?

------
X86BSD
Wow, that's um, not awesome. And why would anyone use this instead of ZFS?
Anyone? Anybody?

~~~
dang
This is not a good HN comment. There's nothing wrong with being substantively
critical, but there's no information here, just a slag.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

